# New Craftsman with no power to wheels



## EGFGary (Dec 8, 2021)

Brand new 24 inch craftsman snow blower with drive problems. Won't move when clutch is engaged (right handle down). Axel is locked up tight but will not move if engine is or or off. Let handle pop up and I can push the snow blower freely (whether engine is on or off). Got a lot of snow on it before I put it away last night. This is the first real snow it's seen. One hour of perfect use. Let it sit over night and this is the problem.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Could be anything ...... Clean the machine off after use is usually a good idea, especially if stored outside, or in an unheated area. If stored outside, try bringing it in a heated garage if you have one.

Something could be frozen or broke?

Hard to tell from here.


----------



## Shovel (Mar 26, 2019)

Check the belt 

Sent from my SM-A115U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Welcome Gary, glad to have you at SBF.

"Brand-new" as in just purchased/zero-time machine?

I do also suspect something is just froze up though.


----------



## nbwinter (Jan 18, 2021)

Oneacer said:


> Could be anything ...... Clean the machine off after use is usually a good idea, especially if stored outside, or in an unheated area. If stored outside, try bringing it in a heated garage if you have one.
> 
> Something could be frozen or broke?
> 
> Hard to tell from here.


Exactly my thoughts. Probably something frozen. You could always pop off the belly pan and just make sure everything is moving nicely.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Stand the snowblower upright on it's auger, remove the underside cover, turn the wheels and look around. If the wheels turn, hold the drive handle down and turn the wheels.


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

Belt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Hope this isn't one of the Craftsman models with the disposable plastic transmission.

Probably frozen or belt issue, if not at least it is still under warranty.


----------



## EGFGary (Dec 8, 2021)

Update. Found out the problem was the drive belt pushed off the pulleys. The drive belt will stay on when you start it at medium speed, but not full speed. I'm wondering if this is a problem unique to my machine or all models. The idler pulley is flat with not supporting ridges to keep the belt from slipping off when it jerks at star up. This seems to only be a problem when starting the machine with the throttle at full speed and only at that time. Switch it to "medium" speed and seems to start and run perfectly!


----------

